# [SOLVED] Dell Dimension 9200 - Motherboard?



## Jonathan_Loewen (Nov 22, 2008)

First off, I have no idea what the problem is with this computer. However, it is not the hard drive, and likely not to be the PSU. This leads me to believe that the problem is in the motherboard, as the computer refuses to boot even when the hard drive is removed (I've had someone else look at it as well).

From what I've heard (I don't use this computer, but I have in the past), the computer was shut down one night, then in the morning it refused to boot. It gets to the Windows XP screen, gets about 4 bars across, then hits the BSOD.

This was one month ago, perhaps more, when the problem was established. I can't recall.

This computer was purchased in January 2007, if i recall correctly. (manufacture date is 13th December 2006, so this makes sense)

I am currently running a hardware diagnostic (the built-in one). I recieved this error message, even though I'm not finished yet:

5E00:021F

"A device was found during installation. This device is no longer responding."

Then it said something along the lines of "the testing cannot be completed without this device".

This happened right after I had finished the color testing. A possible reason for this is that I had placed a USB Key in the computer before I ran the diagnostic. It contained the program HDDErase, which I was going to use prior to seeing that the hardware diagnostic was operational.


Anyways, is the problem likely to be the motherboard? I know that if it is, I will likely have to get another computer, because nobody makes motherboards in the same style that is used in this Dell computer (another reason I despise Dell).

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 9200 - Motherboard?*

Will it boot into the Safe Mode? . . Tap F8 repeatedly from the time you press the power button


----------



## Jonathan_Loewen (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 9200 - Motherboard?*

No, it does not boot into safe mode. It does the exact same thing; goes 4 or 5 bars then crashes into blue screen.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 9200 - Motherboard?*

I would run diagnostics on the hard drive using a bootable cd ( click here )


----------



## Jonathan_Loewen (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 9200 - Motherboard?*

The WD diagnostic says that it could not find a Hard Drive (when it is fully plugged in).

This is the one I used.

http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=606&sid=30&lang=en

I have a WD Caviar SE


It took a couple of minutes after booting the program to get to the screen where it said it was unsuccessful.

It then says "press any key to continue". I do this, and then it gives me a command prompt for the A drive.


----------

